# Creating Digital Negatives with Quadtone RIP at Project Basho



## shinnya (Jan 13, 2009)

*Creating Digital Negatives with Quadtone RIP at Project Basho**Description:*
Digital negatives are an essential component of a hybrid work-flow that uses the best of old-style film technology combined with the latest digital methods. This two-day workshop will teach use of the Quadtone RIP (QTR, an inexpensive alternative to the Epson printer driver) to make full size contact printing negatives that equal or surpass analog film negatives.

Instruction will use Mac computers and Epson 3800 printers. The first day will be spent learning to write a custom QTR profile intended for making hand-coated palladium prints. If possible, the second day will be spent applying this profile to studentÕs own images and printing them in palladium. A side benefit of this workshop will be an intensive primer in fine art palladium printing.

QTR is a computer-intensive process and students must be comfortable with Photoshop to benefit from the workshop. 
*
Schedule:* 
One-weekend workshop:
    Saturday & Sunday, 9 am - 5 pm
    May 16 & 17 

*Materials Needed:* 
    Two to five digital images to print
    Other materials will be provided during the workshop
*
Instructors: * 
Ron Reeder: As a retired biologist, Ron Reeder determined to remake himself into a photographer/artist. He has come to enthusiastically embrace both old-style film technology as well as the latest in digital wizardry. Reeder is the originator of the use of the Quadtone RIP for making digital negatives and a co-author of "Digital Negatives" published by Focal Press. Currently his printing is split about equally between the palladium process and the gum bichromate process. 


For more information on this workshop, please visit: http://www.projectbasho.org/workshop...-workshop.html

For more information on our other workshops, please visit:  Project 2 : Learning | Photography Classes and Workshops in Philadelphia, Photography course, Photo Class

Project Basho
Photography Resource Center
1305 Germantown Ave
Philadelphia, PA 9122
www.projectbasho.org
215-238-0928


----------

